# Italian Passion sites Book



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Am planning a trip to Italy next year, around the Tuscany area

Have any members used the Italian Passion book from Vicarious ? 

Have used the France Passion book a lot and have stayed at many good places, and hope the Italian sites are as good.

Brian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have a look at the >> AgriTourismo << website as well.

I don't know if they cater for motorhomes, but knowing the Italians I bet they could find you a corner to park in if you bought a bit of their produce. :wink:

Dave


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Fattore Amico*

 Buona sera, a good link from zebedee there. Many of the agriturismo places on that site will in fact be part of Fattore Amico; which is the Italian equivalent of France Passion.
www.fattoreamico.it

saluti,
eddied


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Brian,

I have only used one of the Fattore Amico locations, near Castrocaro Terme in Emilia Romagna. The farmer was very welcoming, if not a little surprised because I was only the second 'van he had had there in two years!
I was under no pressure to buy anything, although I did, out of courtesy. On the basis of this limited experience, I would say it's every bit as good as the French version.

Roger


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

I toured Italy this summer but i have to say every Fattore Amico i tried to stay in was either padlocked or they didn't know what i was talking about, I was looking forward to staying at them but after driving out of my way to find them i decided to give up. 

it could be because it was august but i don't think so. 

personaly i would just get the camperstop book we used that most out of all the ones we took with us and had no problem with the stops. 

you will love Tuscany and northern Italy it's absolutely beautiful


----------

